# Yamato movie



## Wildcat (Nov 7, 2006)

Check out these scenes from the movie!8) 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU9GokQcgQM_


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2006)

Excellent (although I understood nothing). Here is the 2nd and 3rd parts:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c2aHHelXzU_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6q6t7ca2Ck_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool I would actually like to see that movie.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 7, 2006)

Very cool looking movie.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2006)

Brutal scenes. Did they use P-47s during the Yamato attack? News to me.

Fairly good effects for their budget, but someone needs to inform them that aircraft don't fly in two dimensions.

I also had to chuckle that they used the 21in deck guns for anti-aircraft weapons.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 8, 2006)

Brutal scenes. Did they use P-47s during the Yamato attack? News to me.

I'm pretty sure the US attack force was made up of only P-38's.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Not in that clip. They used TBMs, Hellcats, SB2Cs and I swear one green P-47. All flying in two dimensions. You must watch the clips gents.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 9, 2006)

I also thought I saw a P-47 Matt, so you're not going crazy..


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

And whats up with using 21in deck guns for AA?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2006)

There 18.1" and they had some AA shells for them, the elevation of the guns wasn't great though. Don't know how effective it was (don't think it would be but if hit in a formation...)


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> There 18.1" and they had some AA shells for them, the elevation of the guns wasn't great though. Don't know how effective it was (don't think it would be but if hit in a formation...)



Right you are Gnomey. My mistake, I thought they were 21s and Missouri had 18s. But AA shells? Never heard of that one. Seems like that would be an effort in futility with such low rate of fire.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

i wouldn't fancy their chances although in the clip they do get a few hits, i suppose you've gotta take into account the fact they had some pretty advanced radars controlling the larger guns so that would've helped..........

and it's unusual to see an attack like that from the perspective of being on the ship, very interesting!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry folks for the confusion. I thought Yamamoto attack meant the time Yamamoto was shot down in his Betty!


Just saw it folks. Brutal, like someone else said. It really hit me what it feels like to be the guy on the recieving end of my aircraft bullets in video games. Maybe it seems cool to be flying around in the sky, but it's pure hell for the enemy that is getting strafed. Makes it seem like easy murder the film does.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Right you are Gnomey. My mistake, I thought they were 21s and Missouri had 18s. But AA shells? Never heard of that one. Seems like that would be an effort in futility with such low rate of fire.



At times the "big guns" of a BS were fired at low low flying torpedo planes. They did not have to hit the plane, just near it. The huge water geyser would crush the plane. 

How often it was used and effective? Not much I would guess.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

I had heard that they did that with the smaller 5"ers (or whatever Jap battleships were equipped with) since they had a greater rate of fire. But 18"ers seems like a waste of 3000lbs of explosive.

And Soundbreaker. I don't know why but about 15 minutes after I responded I figured out where you were coming from.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

actually firing huge shells into the water ahead of a low flying attacking aircraft was common place as far as i'm aware, not only could the water spout flip the aircraft out of the air but it was very distracting and made lining up for attack difficult........


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

But a full battle ship barrage? Never heard of that one.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> I had heard that they did that with the smaller 5"ers (or whatever Jap battleships were equipped with) since they had a greater rate of fire. But 18"ers seems like a waste of 3000lbs of explosive.
> 
> And Soundbreaker. I don't know why but about 15 minutes after I responded I figured out where you were coming from.



Well like I said not sure how effective it was. If it was able to stop even one torp hit then it was well worth the shell. Perhaps someone else could comment on how effective it "really" was. Anyone provide any real scenes or battles where it actually took out any planes.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> But a full battle ship barrage? Never heard of that one.



Yup it happened. I have to think that being in a torpedo attack plane you must have had the worst survival rate out of all pilots in WW2.

I have read so many times where either USA or Japenese whole squadrons were taken out. It would of been brutal knowing your chances of returning were slim as you took off.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

...using the main gun batteries. I honestly would like to hear that story. Perhaps some Betty's on low level strike against US or British battleships?


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 9, 2006)

This is kinda off topic of the topic but does anybody now any drama/war films with P-51's, P-47's, or P-38's in it? One Movie doesn't have to include all of them!!!

And was there ever any films with FW 190's in it?


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 9, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> ...using the main gun batteries. I honestly would like to hear that story. Perhaps some Betty's on low level strike against US or British battleships?



I believe the tactic was used by both USA and Japan vs any of their enemys torpedo planes.


----------



## Henk (Nov 9, 2006)

The Bismarck also used her main guns to shoot at the Swordfish that attacked her. They used other kinds of shells when firing at aircraft with the main guns as far as I know.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 9, 2006)

The "Sink the Bismarck!" was a good film about a ship being destroyed by planes. It's black-and-white and a lot more mild.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm a bit dubious boys. Any specifics? I really am curious. I can't imagine being on a run at 140mph-250mph with ~2000lb shells impacting the water around me. That must have been one HELL of a ride. Water spouts must be over 120ft tall! Anything specific?


----------



## thirtybg (Oct 15, 2007)

The Japanese developed an anti-aircraft shell for the 18 inch gun called 'San Shiki' ('Beehive'). The following is taken from THIS page...

_One very fascinating factor about the ammunition:
since Japan suffered heavy losses in her naval aviation
community early in the war, capital ships were expected to
provide their own defense against allied aircraft. As a
result of this, the 18-inch gun was provided with an anti-
aircraft shell of its own, called "San Shiki" (the Beehive)
Model 13. This round weighed 2,998 pounds and was filled
with 900 incendiary tubes (of rubber thermite) and 600
steel stays. A time fuze was supplied, set before firing,
that went off at a predetermined altitude and when the fuze
functioned, the explosive and metal contents burst in a
cone extending 20 degrees forward, towards the oncoming
aircraft. Instantly after detonating, the projectile shell
itself was destroyed by a bursting charge, increasing the
quantity of steel splinters. The incendiary tubes ignited
about half a second later and burned for five seconds at
3000 degrees C, producing a flame about 16 feet long._


----------

